# Favorite French arias



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Let's start a thread to discuss our favorite arias (we can use here the most open definition of aria, anything goes) sung in French.

To start with a couple of examples of my personal favorites, one for male and one for female.

"Rachel, quand du Seigneur" from Halevy's _La Juive_.






Of course, the American (and Jewish) tenor Richard Tucker was not sounding very "french", but it was a magical rendition anyway. His first live on stage, and he even brought with him the ropes that Caruso used at the MET back in 1919.

The other aria is "Printemps qui commence", from Saint-Saëns's _Samson et Dalila_:






In this case, it's difficult to go more "french" than with the flawless diction and singing style of Hélène Bouvier.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beverly Sills "Depuis le jour" Louise 
I do think her voice suits the role the best, peraps with Cotrubas.






Eleanor Steber "Villanelle" Berlioz ( if you want the whole cycle it's there.)

American and singeing French, it good as good as it gets.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

It took me longer than usual to get my head around "Depuis le jour". I first came across it on a recording of a concert in Paris that Montserrat Caballé gave with José Carreras in Paris in 1979. I think it was about the 9th or 10th time of playing that the penny finally dropped and I could appreciate the beauty of both the aria and the voice. It's still my favourite version.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

"Ah! levee toi soleil" from Romeo et Juliette (tenor)
"La fleur che tu m'avais jetee" from Carmen (tenor)
"Adieu, notre petite table" from Manon (soprano)
"Jewel song" from Faust (soprano)
"Salut demeure" from Faust (tenor)


----------



## russetvelvet (Oct 14, 2016)

"Sois immobile" from Guillaume Tell


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Je dis que rien ne m'epouvante from Carmen:






Uploaded by Micaela´s husband.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tatiana Troyanos - George Bizet "Carmen" Habanera


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

pres des remparts de seville


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thaïs- Massenet: Air du Miroir "Dis moi que je suis belle" -R. Fleming)


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

Werther: "Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps?"


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

Samson & Dalila : "Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix"


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Lensky said:


> Samson & Dalila : "Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix"


can't believe how cute they both look here.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

'Au font du temple saint' from _Les Pêcheurs de perles_(Bizet)





'Près des remparts de Séville' from _Carmen_(Bizet)





'Votre toast, je peux vous le rendre' from _Carmen_(Bizet)


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Berlioz*'s _"D'amour l'ardente flamme"_






*Gounod*'s _"O ma lyre immortelle"_






*Cherubini*'s _Ah nos peines_


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

*Le Cid:* _"Pleurez mes yeux" by Massenet
_




Just listen to her emotionally intact Callas is in this aria and the ever-present throbbing B-Natural just encapsulates everything she (the character) is going through. Wobble high note or not, this is THE interpretation of this French Aria for Soprano that I can listen to on repeat and always find something new.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

J`ai fu la chambre" Le Roi de Lahore (Massenet) Dame Joan Sutherland.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In Offenbach's _Les contes d'Hoffmann_, the main character, the poet Hoffmann, has several love interests during the opera. One of them is the dreamy girl Antonia, that mourns her separation from Hoffmann in this beautiful aria: "Elle a fui, la tourterelle!".

One of France's most beloved singers, the Corsican soprano Martha Angelici, sings the aria:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huguette Tourangeau "Le Cheval de Bronze"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gounod: O ma lyre immortelle (Sapho) - Régine Crespin


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Time for another tenor aria!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Massenet* - Don Quichotte - Oui, je souffre votre tristesse - Régine Crespin, Nicolai Ghiaurov (1978)

Those two vices are so good on this recording, and must be in my French top 10 operas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

1983 MET100 GALA:Romeo et Juliette. Duet, Act IV / Gounod

Recorded before I was even born but when I did understood the whole opera I was hooked on this one.
Watch the end, how Malfitano has to hold her tone because people are applauding already.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> *Massenet* - Don Quichotte - Oui, je souffre votre tristesse - Régine Crespin, Nicolai Ghiaurov (1978)
> 
> Those two vices are so good on this recording, and must be in my French top 10 operas


Showing Massenet's mastery even at the end; it's also one of the very few operas that makes me cry (which someone once told me is the point of opera; I take onions and a pocket knife to the _Barber of Seville_).


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Continuing Massenet...

"Il partit au printemps" (from _Grisélidis)_ - Michèle Command





"Voilà donc la terrible cité!" (from _Thais_) - Robert Massard





"J'ai versé le poison" (from _Cléopâtre_) - Kathryn Harries





Légende de la Sauge (from _Le jongleur de Notre-Dame_) - Michel Dens





"Ô frêle corps... Chère Cypris" (from _Ariane_) - Joyce DiDonato


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

How did I forget this?





and these too:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*From Reyer's Sigurd*
"Esprits, gardiens de ces lieux vénérés" - Georges Thill





*From Thomas's Hamlet*

"Spectre infernal" (the ghost scene) - Arthur Endrèze





"Être ou ne pas être" (To be or not to be...) - Arthur Endrèze





*From Paladilhe's Patrie!*
"Pauvre martyr obscure" - Jean Claverie





"C'est ici le berceau" - Charles Cambon





If I could find them, I'd post René Bianco singing the former and Ernest Blanc singing the latter. Both are glorious.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Anna Moffo; "Ombre légère"; Dinorah; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Frederica von Stade; "Nobles seigneurs, salut!"; Les Huguenots; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard Tucker Sings "O Paradis," (French) 1965


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luciano Pavarotti - Ah mes amis! (Live at Covent Garden)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

"O Richard ! Ô mon roi ! " - sung by Michel Trempont


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

David Devriès singing Boieldieu's _La Dame blanche_:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elina Garanca; "Que faire..Sol adoré"; Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal ; Gaetano Donizetti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Conduit moi vers celui que j'adore * Offenbach robinson Crusoe


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Conduit moi vers celui que j'adore * Offenbach robinson Crusoe


Which the soprano sings while she's being cooked alive by cannibals!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mady Mesplé chante / sings Lucia di Lammermoor - Cavatine 1er acte (En français) - Gaetano Donizetti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Je Vais le Voir from Beatrice et Benedict (Berlioz) - Kathleen Battle


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

More Massenet...





(sung by Jean-Philippe Courtis)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Georges Thill singing Le Cid
*
«O noble lame étincelante »





« O souverain, Ô juge, Ô père ! » 




(Accept no imitations.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ewa Podles - Amour viens rendre à mon ame - Orphée et Eurydice - Gluck


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joyce DiDonato; "Premier transports que nul n'oublie"; Roméo et Juliette; Hector Berlioz


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Five from Meyerbeer's _Prophète_:

"Ah, mon fils!"





"Sous les vastes arceaux"




(Anticipates the Cathedral Scene in Act IV)

"Aussi nombreux que les étoiles"




(Part of the Act III finale: 



)

"Roi du Ciel et des anges"





"Ô prêtres de Baal"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Francoise Pollet "Je vais mourir" Les Troyens


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Waltraud Meier "O don fatal et détesté" Don Carlo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland. La marguerite a fermé sa corolle... Ouvre ton coeur. Vasco de Gama. G. Bizet.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Vasco da Gama - G. Meyerbeer*

Fille des rois





Sur mes genoux





Adamastor ballad





Manchineel scene (death of Sélika)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Shirley Verrett - Jon Vickers - Nuit d'ivresse - Les Troyens - Berlioz 
( I do hope duets are allowed)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Indeed they are.

By "aria" we can mean here operatic fragments, really, as long as they are included in a French opera.

Like this wonderful chorus from Laurent Petitgirard's _Merrick_:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Massenet; Thais: Renée Fleming and Thomas Hampson, final scene .

:clap:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

schigolch said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> By "aria" we can mean here operatic fragments, really, as long as they are included in a French opera.


Hurrah! Here's the Blessing of the Swords from the _Huguenots_:








> Like this wonderful chorus from Laurent Petitgirard's _Merrick_:


Somewhere up in heaven there's an angel with big ears...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland - De moi je veux bannir - from Le Roi de lahore


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

La Fille du Régiment: "Chacum le sait" -- Natalie Dessay (Met Opera)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumi Jo - Ne craignez rien, Milord - Fra Diavolo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Faust, soldier chorus.






Faust: final trio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Les contes d'Hoffmann - Barcarolle


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni & Alain Vanzo; "La brise est douce et parfumée"; Mireille; Charles Gounod


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

This thread is in dire need of some Rameau!

Cruelle Mère des Amours Start listening from 31:30, to 37:50.

Ah, que votre sort est charmant

Séjour de l'Etérnelle Paix


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

It has to be Bjorling and Merrill. And Bizet, of course.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bizet: Djamileh (Zsófia Kálnay)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Anna Moffo & Martina Arroyo - " Ah, que ma voix plaintive" - La Juive - Duet - Halevy


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

This is "Salve Regina", the powerful chorus at the end of Poulenc's _Dialogues des Carmélites_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mado Robin - La chanson d'Olympia - 1956- The Doll song from Hoffman.

The wonderful Mado Robin.


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

*Rameau: Tristes apprêts (Castor et Pollux)*

Soprano: *Sabine Devieilhe*
Orchestra: *Les Ambassadeurs*, Conductor: *Alexis Kossenko*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bertali said:


> *Rameau: Tristes apprêts*
> Soprano: *Sabine Devieilhe*
> Orchestra: *Les Ambassadeurs*
> Conductor: *Alexis Kossenko*


Always nice to see a new member joying in, a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Always nice to see a new member joying in, a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Sutherland.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Berlioz - Les Troyens*


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel François Esprit Auber "Manon Lescaut": "C'est l'histoire amoureuse"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Five by Offenbach

The drunken Act III finale from _La vie parisienne_





Trio italien from _M. Choufleuri restera chez lui le..._





Trio des marmitons from _Les brigands_





End of _Les contes d'Hoffmann_





The revolutionary trio, from _Ba-ta-clan _ - here sung in English:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacques Offenbach - Ballade à la lune (Fantasio)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's the revolutionary trio from _Ba-ta-clan_ in French:






Offenbach: the Spike Milligan / Monty Python of music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marilyn Horne - Ah! Que J'aime les Militaires

From La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein by Jaccques Offenbach


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vocal French Romantic Fight 1 : Saint-Saëns / Proserpine / Duet

Is this worth having Simon / schigolch ?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Vocal French Romantic Fight 1 : Saint-Saëns / Proserpine / Duet
> 
> Is this worth having Simon / schigolch ?


Difficult question.

In terms of the recording? Yes; Gens, as always, is excellent.

In terms of the opera itself? Meh. I've listened to it at least three times, and it doesn't grab me. Story's wonky and undramatic. The music is competent but little stands out; as Berlioz said, S-S had everything but inexperience. The melody lies in the the orchestra more than in the vocal line, which is not inspired. Best bits are the pilgrims' chorus in Act II and the Act IV entr'acte. It might be more effective onstage, or even in the concert hall.

Listen to some more extracts before you decide:





If you like S-S, then get it.

I confess, though, that I'm not a fan. I like _Samson_, _Henry VIII_, and bits of _La princesse jaune_, but not _Étienne Marcel_, _Hélène_, _Les barbares_, _Phryné_, or _Le timbre d'argent_.

I'd be interested in hearing _Ascanio_. Gounod and Malherbe both wrote monographs championing it. This is rather good:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumi Jo sings "Couplets du Mysoli" (La perle du Brésil, David) - 2009


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

June Anderson - LA VESTALE, Spontini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pelléas et Mélisande: Act III Scene I - "Mes longs cheveux"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thomas Allen sings Oreste' s aria Dieux qui me poursuivez 
From: Iphigénie en Tauride.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beverly Sills "Robert, toi que j'aime" Robert le Diable


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Vocal French Romantic Fight 1 : Saint-Saëns / Proserpine / Duet
> 
> Is this worth having Simon / schigolch ?


Listening to it again. (I've been asked to review it.) Enjoying it much more; you'll enjoy Act II.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Talking about enjoying......

Jacques Offenbach - LA PÉRICHOLE - Act II finale (Crespin, Vanzo, Bastin)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel-François-Esprit Auber - Gustave III ou Le bal masqué (1833) -
Cavatina for Gustave - "Oh, vous, par qui ma vie" (Laurence Dale)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vesselina Kasarova - Que faire... Sol adore de la patrie ( Dom Sebastien - Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

C'est toi?-C'est moi - Kate Aldrich & Jonas Kaufmann - Carmen finale


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

La gazette de Hollande- Grande Duchesse de Gerolstein


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaetano Donizetti - LES MARTYRS - Duo: 'Rêve délicieux' (Michael Spyres & Joyce El-Khoury)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland & Luciano Pavarotti. La Fille du Regiment. Donizetti.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Robert toi que J'aime sung by Leona Mitchell in Cagliari 1989


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Léopold Simoneau; "Vainement, ma bien aimée"; Le Roi d'Ys; Eduard Lalo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - LES HUGUENOTS - Blessing of the Swords (Bénédiction des Poignards)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hector Berlioz - Béatrice & Bénédict (1862) - "Nuit paisible" (Sylvia McNair & Catherine Robbin)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hector Berlioz - BENVENUTO CELLINI - Trio: "Ô Teresa" (Gedda, Eda-Pierre, Massard)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicolai Gedda "Je crois entendre encore", Les pêcheurs de perles


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaetano Donizetti - LES MARTYRS - 'Oui, j'irai dans leurs temples!' (Michael Spyres)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

André-Ernest-Modeste Grétry - Zémire et Azor - Air d'Zémire - Azor, Azor! En vain ma voix t'appelle


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumi Jo - "Valse Tyrolienne" 
( Offenbach)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

HAMLET de Charles Louis Ambroise Thomas 
Dessay and Keenlyside.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alain Vanzo & Mady Mesplé; "Sérénade en duo"; Don Procopio; Georges Bizet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Trio des conspirateurs - La Grande duchesse


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

With a big thank you to: BaritoneAssoluto


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Offenbach: Les Contes d´Hoffmann - Terzett from III.Act - Cotrubas, Cannan, Ghiuselev


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Trio des conspirateurs - La Grande duchesse.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Reynaldo Hahn is better known by his mélodies, and piano works, but he also wrote some operas. One of them is _Le marchand de Venise_, premiered back in 1935.

The piece is based in Shakespeare, and one of the main characters, Shylock, is a bass that need to sing an aria that is quite unlike Hahn's usual production, but is nonetheless a nice number for a French bass, sung below by André Pernet, the creator of the role:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Werther- Pourquoi me reveiller - Jonas Kaufmann 
Watched the whole opera last night, still give me goosebumps.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jules Massenet - ROMA - 'Mon père ! … Ma fille ! Va ne te trouble


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

The 10 high C's from Fille du Regiment is a favourite though I know it's a display piece


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huguette Tourangeau "Le Cheval de Bronze"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Star said:


> The 10 high C's from Fille du Regiment is a favourite though I know it's a display piece


I don't even reach two , do you?


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I don't even reach two , do you?


They are out of bounds for my voice! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leontyne Price sings Divinites du Styx from Alceste.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Régine Crespin; "Moi je m'appelle"; Ciboulette; Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

L'Étoile d'Emmanuel Chabrier - Romance de l'Étoile - Marianne Chapdelaine et UdeM


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Michel Dens - Lakmé - L. Delibes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Natalie Dessay- Nuit D'étoiles ( Debussy)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Les Filles de Cadix - Mado Robin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beniamino Gigli "Elegie" Massenet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Je comprends que la belle aime le militaire


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicolai Gedda, Guillaume Tell, Asile héréditaire (Arnold), Rossini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Janine Micheau- "O légère hirondelle"/Mireille 2nde version


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

La Fille de Madame Angot - Chanson politique


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumi Jo - Ne craignez rien, Milord - Fra Diavolo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

L'enfant et les sortilèges - Scène de la princesse - Suzanne Danco


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

G. London, S. Danco & L.Simoneau "Tu ne chanteras plus?" Les Contes d`Hoffmann


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

"Le rossignol des lilas" - Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Massenet Chérubin "Vive amour qui rêve, embrasse, et fuit" - Natalie Dessay


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicolai Gedda & Marilyn Horne "Padmavati! "


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

double post, sorry


----------



## Scott Bremer (Aug 10, 2017)

Hamlet - O Vin Dissipe la Tristesse

baritone Michael Chioldi at Washington National Opera
http://www.michaelchioldi.com/artist.php?view=media


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marcello Giordani: Verdi's "Jerusalem"
L'Emir auprès de lui m'appelle


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

"Lieux Sauvages" - from Cherubini's Elisa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marie Nicole Lemieux - Clytemnestre (1875): Qu'Apollon soit loué... Ombre d'Agamemnon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Natalie Dessay Conduisez-moi vers celui que j'adore


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Victoria de los Angeles "Air de Lia" L'enfant prodigue


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacques Offenbach - LES BRIGANDS - Trio des Marmitons


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Susan Graham; "Trois Jours de vendage"; Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

My favourites 

*Massenet* _Manon_ "Adieu, notre petite table" with Maria Callas





*Lalo* _Le roi d'Ys_ "Vainemant, ma bien-aimée" with Giuseppe di Stefano





*Donizetti* _La Fille du Regiment_ " Pour me rapprocher de Marie" with Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Natalie Dessay & Ludovic Tézier -- «Lucie di Lammermoor» Act II Duet. Opéra de Lyon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni; "Comme autrefois"; Les Pêcheurs des perles; Georges Bizet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Inès Berlet - Romance de Nicklausse, Les Contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Karita Mattila "Tu qui sus le neant" Don Carlo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming - Shéhérazade, New York 2003


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Juan Diego Flórez-Je veux encore - Jerusalem v.G.Verdi


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Maureen Forrester - Je crains de lui parler la nuit - The Queen of Spades - tchaikovsky.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaetano Donizetti - LES MARTYRS - Duo: 'Rêve délicieux' (Michael Spyres & Joyce El-Khoury)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kurt Ollmann sings Roussel songs


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lori Phillips sings "O mes clairs" from Ariane et Barbe-Bleue by Dukas


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Admired by Berlioz.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Georges Thill singing Aeneas big scene from Les Troyens:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo (Jaime) Aragall - Ah Fuyez Douce Image from Manon


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

----deleted post------


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Simply the best (although not perfect in French)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Gli Amori di Teolinda - Nelly Miricioiu&Emma Johnson


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

MAS said:


> Simply the best (although not perfect in French)


I'll take Thill!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicolai Gedda , Puisqu'on ne peut fléchir (Vainement ma bien aimée) - from Le roi d'Ys


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Some highlights from the _Huguenots_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Highlights from the _Prophète_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Highlights from _Vasco da Gama (L'Africaine)_





















Happy birthday, maestro!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Natalie Dessay & Jonas Kaufmann - Manon: Saint-Sulpice scene


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Georges Thill sings the lovely "Anges du Paradis," from Gounod's Mireille


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rita Streich "Le rossignol et la rose" Saint-Saens


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Werther: "Du gai soleil" (Lisette Oropesa)


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 6, 2017)

From all Les Troyens my favourite aria is la chanson d'Hylas, not necessarily in this version, but I do like it






ALL OF LAKMÉ beginning to end, but to pick just one aria:






I can't, I just got to pick another one:






what a gorgeous voice Lemeshev had. And Vanzo too!

and ALL of this too:


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 6, 2017)

And I sincerely hope someday these two Jessye Norman performances' sound will be available in good quality, please, please, please I'm praying:











And to finish with some stupendous fireworks:






But now I _have to_ add this jewel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bizet DJAMILEH Popp Bonisolli


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FREDERICA VON STADE. G. FAURÉ. Jean-Philippe Collard, piano.
Just finished spinning this recording, if you have spare time, enjoy it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mady Mesplé; "Les Chemins de l'amour"; Francis Poulenc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland - Sous le ciel tout étoile (Lakmé)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Agustarello Affre - Ne parle pas (Dragons de Villars)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride - Cette nuit ... O toi qui prolongeas - Régine Crespin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Carmen di G Bizet ballo a Siviglia


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mireille C. Gounod Air de Taven "Voici la saison, mignonne" par Christel Lindstat


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Edda Moser - Ô malheureuse Iphigenie - Gluck


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Gluck - _Orphée & Eurydice_ - Richard Croft


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Roméo et Juliette "premiers transports" - Shirley Verrett


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Duet, scene, finale, Act 4 - Cinq-Mars | Gounod


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Duet, scene, finale, Act 4 - Cinq-Mars | Gounod


I'll raise you:





Obviously indebted to Meyerbeer, but enjoyable on its own terms.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Saint-Saens may not be a composer to whom opera came naturally like Puccini but still he produced some of the finest French arias imo.....


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Can anyone doubt the greatness of Gluck?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Can anyone doubt the greatness of Gluck?


No , but I do like the Solti version of Orfeo the most.
( Dives now)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Massenet LA NAVARRAISE

Final duet, scene and "mad" scene.
Marilyn Horne - Anita
Placido Domingo - Araquil


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I love this one better!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jules Massenet - Thérèse - Finale - Il est sauvé!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm now expecting a visit from my friendly local SJW.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BRUNEAU // Geneviève : Introduction, récitatif et air de Geneviève by Véronique Gens


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII - Acte IV : Quatuor et Scène finale
For the composers birthday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Souliotis - Je crains de lui parler la nuit


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gigli sings the beautiful "Berceuse" from Godard's Jocelyn


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beverly Sills,Grayson Hirst & Fernando Corena - Tous les trois reunis ( La fille du regiment )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Offenbach "Fantasio" (Marianne Crebassa & Laurent Campellone • Ensemble Aedes)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elina Garanca; "Que faire..Sol adoré"; Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal ; Gaetano Donizetti


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

"O Richard, ô mon Roi"





Michel Trempont


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Amelita Galli-Curci - Zemire Et Azor : La Fauvette (Grétry)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vesselina Kasarova - Que faire... Sol adore de la patrie ( Dom Sebastien - Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

For the delicate chorus that starts after 2'00"...






Catarina: Ghyslaine Raphanel Don Henrique: Christophe Einhorn Rebolledo: Armand Arapian Mugnoz: Nicolas Gambotti Choeurs Cori Spezzati Orchestr de Picardie Conductor: Edmon Colomer


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Tao-Jin: Isabel Garcisanz Péki: Sonia Nigoghossian Le Prince: Anthony Roden Yan-Ko: Léonard Pezzino Tsing-Sing: Armand Arapian Tchin-Kao: Ulrik Cold Chorus & New Philharmonic Radio Orchestra Conductor : Jean-Pierre Marty Paris, 28 June 1979


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Francoise Pollet "D'amour l'ardente flamme" La Damnation de Faust


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - ROBERT LE DIABLE - 'Quand je quittai la Normandie' (Marina Mescheriakova)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Reyer: Salut, splendeur du jour (Sigurd) - Régine Crespin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Léopold Simoneau & Pierrette Alarie"; "De mon amie...Leila!; Les Pècheurs des Perles; Georges Bizet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Georges Thill sings the lovely "Anges du Paradis," from Gounod's Mireille


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel Auber - La muette de Portici - "Amis, le soleil va paraitre" (Alfredo Kraus)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jon Vickers "Vois, ma misère" Samson et Dalila


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Longtemps oublié, "Fantasio" renaît au Châtelet - musica


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hector Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini - "Mais qu'ai-je donc" (Joyce DiDonato)
Remembering Mr. Berlioz.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel Auber - Le domino noir - "Je suis sauvee enfin" (Magdalena Kozena)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alain Vanzo; "Si l'univers entier"; Richard-Cœur-de-lion; André Grétry


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Felicity Lott - Je ne suis pas ce que l'on pense


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MICHAEL SPYRES Ah lève-toi, soleil ROMÉO ET JULIETTE


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Charles Gounod: "Philémon et Baucis
George Pappas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ambroise Thomas - HAMLET - "Ô vin, dissipe la tristesse" (Thomas Hampson)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Albéric Magnard Guercoeur Scène IV Ah ! malgré toi, poète


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Titta Ruffo sings 'Adamastor, re delle acque profonde' from Giacomo Meyerbeer's 'L'africaine'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jussi Björling: Gounod - Faust, 'Salut! Demeure chaste'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Meyerbeer - Dinorah - Ah, mon remords - Giuseppe Kaschmann (1910)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Werther - 'Clair de lune' (Joyce DiDonato and Vittorio Grigolo, The Royal Opera)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

François-Adrien Boieldieu - LA DAME BLANCHE - Ballade: "D'ici voyez ce beau domaine" (Jane Berbié)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Le roi Arthus　Chausson　act1 -duet-


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rosalind Plowright. Licinius, je vais donc te revoir. La Vestale. Spontini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Léopold Simoneau & Pierrette Alarie"; "Et je sais votre nom"; Manon; Jules Massenet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Michel Sénéchal (la Dame Blanche) viens gentille dame


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

André D' Arkor, " Ah! Quel plaisir d'être soldat" 1927 Columbia


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Suzanne Danco; "Depuis le jour"; Louise; Gustave Charpentier
For Miss Danco's Birthday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Léopold Simoneau Sings "Je crois entendre encore" From Bizet's Pearl Fishers


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manon Lescaut, Auber, Plus de rêve qui m'enivre
Mady Mesplé, soprano.
Orchestre Lyrique de Radio France, direction Jean-Pierre Marty.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manon, Je suis seul!... Ah! fuyez, douce image. Jussi Björling. Jules Massenet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christiane Eda-Pierre, Nicolai Gedda & Renato Bruson-Les Pêcheurs de perles-Scène Finale


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jules Massenet - Thérèse - Finale - Il est sauvé!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Atto IV - Des Cieux où tu résides
Ildar Abdrazakov, Barbara Frittoli, Nino Surguladze,Tomislav Muzek, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Direttore Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Enrico Caruso "Faiblesse De La Race Humaine" Gounod "La Reine De Saba" (1916) Victor 88552


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucienne Jourfier - Gounod - La Reine de Saba - romance de Benoni


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mady Mesple - Doll Song (Olympia's Aria) - Les Contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Janine Micheau; "Trahir Vincent Mon coeur ne peut changer"; Mireille; Charles Gounod


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yann Beuron - "Unis dès la plus tendre enfance" - Iphigénie


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adolphe Adam："Ah! Vous Dirai-Je, Maman" from《Le Toreador》


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alain Vanzo; "Sérénade"; La jolie fille de Perth; Georges Bizet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Dutch soprano: Wilma Driessen - Il m'aîme (Aimé Maillart)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

L'enfance du Christ　"Le repos de la sainte famille" Berlioz


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fleming and Alvarez in Manon duet act III


----------

